# Smoothing up a bolt action idea here



## rocinante (Sep 14, 2009)

First off I have been known to have ideas that twernt so bright after all. You know those hey man watch this moments followed by who woulda thought aftermaths.

I have a bolt rifle that the action is not very smooth. It is kind of stiff and sometimes will stick. My bright idea is to use automotive engine lapping paste in the action while I work the sucker a gazillion times sitting on the couch. An entertaining side effect would be driving the wife absolutely bananas with the clicking. Complete clean up after wards of course. 

What do you think?

Here is a bonafide bright idea that worked. One of those threaded plastic attachments broke in my cleaning rod. I heated up a jeweler size screw driver with a lighter until it was hot and stuck it in the broken piece. Got a good bite and it twisted right out.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Sep 14, 2009)

Valve lapping compound may be a bit harsh. Try J-B Bore Lapping Compound. It is a fine grit and does not imbed. Too much lapping with valve paste could cause slop or even head space issues if you over "lapped" the lugs.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Sep 14, 2009)

It's been done.

Ideally you would remove the internals from the bolt.

You can get valve grinding compounds in all sorts of grits.

You don't want to be pulling the trigger either.


----------



## fi8shmasty (Sep 14, 2009)

It will work. Just clean the dickens out of the bolt and the action when you are finished. Thoroughly


----------



## Doyle (Sep 14, 2009)

Be sure that it is just as stiff on an empty chamber as it is on a loaded chamber.  If it is stiffer on a loaded chamber, you may have a headspace issue that would need to be addressed before you start lapping.


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Sep 14, 2009)

Lapping the lugs with valve lapping compound is one thing.  Just spreading it all around into the action and working it is quite another. Any time you lap the lugs you need to wash it down good with plenty of soap and water when finished, dry it completely and re lubricate it.It sounds to me like the rifle you speak of could use a time and true job. Also certain makes of rifles have a bolt lift kit that can work wonders when properly installed. Headspace issues can be very unpleasant for you or anyone around you.
 I'd get a smith to just look at it and make a recommendation and give you a price on the improvements he suggests. He probably wont charge you just to take a look.
 You can buy a full blown custom rifle cheaper than you can replace your face.
BHJ


----------

